# 8 years of experience deducted by ACS, plz help



## Faani (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi,

I applied for ACS assessment recently. I am a BCS Degree holder which is of 3 Years (Bachelors of Computer Science). 

My courses during the studies were 

Object oriented programming, computer architecture, database systems, Computer Networks, Visual Programming, Software Engineering, Compiler Construction & Design, Artificial Intelligence, Information System development, Software project management.

Since 2004 I have been working with same employer, so I applied for ACS Assessment with 10.8 yrs experience. Unfortunately ACS case officer wanted me to write RPL, which i did. After submission of RPL the case officer finalized my case and sent back my ACS assessment report with 8 years of deduction.

Guys please help me out. I have heard that they deduct 2, 4 or 6 yrs but why did they deducted 8 years in my case :noidea:

Should I re-apply for ACS Assessment so that a different case worker may assess my case differently, or should i wait for few more months and re-apply for acs assessment with atleast 11.2 yrs experience so that when they deduct 8 years i will be having at least 3.2 years experience.


You honest opinions will really help me out to choose the right path.

regards,
Ali :confused2:


----------



## gerardOZ (Jul 13, 2014)

experience is one thing, how about your education assessment? does it says bachelors degree?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

can you make everyone's life easier here and copy your entire response here and mask the personal information


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

There is something missing here, why did the officer want RPL?

Maybe your degree was not recognised?


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Post your ACS letter here. Will be much easier to judge. Was your degree recognised ?


----------



## Faani (Jun 16, 2013)

The case officer did not asked anything about my degree at the time of referring my case to RPL.

Below is my ACS Assessment, you can clearly see there is no comment about the Degree.

@liferaja: Did they mentioned this somewhere in their policy that they prefer big shot companies. That's strange.










Thanks for your help guys


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

did you submit your bachelor degree transcripts and testamur with the original application (not RPL) ?


----------



## Faani (Jun 16, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> did you submit your bachelor degree transcripts and testamur with the original application (not RPL) ?


Yes I did, I submitted my degree certificate and detailed transcript.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Faani said:


> Yes I did, I submitted my degree certificate and detailed transcript.


you should've objected to their decision to change to RPL. I believe you need to appeal the initial decision to change your application to RPL


----------



## Faani (Jun 16, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> you should've objected to their decision to change to RPL. I believe you need to appeal the initial decision to change your application to RPL


My friend thanks for your kind reply. I thought may be i am just unlucky and was just disappointed with the outcome. Its now 5 month since I got my assessment. Do you think i can appeal now and if possible, let me know appeal procedure please.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Faani said:


> My friend thanks for your kind reply. I thought may be i am just unlucky and was just disappointed with the outcome. Its now 5 month since I got my assessment. Do you think i can appeal now and if possible, let me know appeal procedure please.


no, you need to reassess


----------



## Faani (Jun 16, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> no, you need to reassess


I will re-apply in the month of January so that I will be having 11 yrs experience at that time. If they did the same 8 years deduction then i will be left with at least pure 3 years experience for 5 points.


----------



## Jaymzrsa (Aug 16, 2014)

The reason you would have got 8 years taken off is that they did not recognise your degree or you never submitted it. In the end, it was not considered and according to ACS, it takes 8 years to 'become skilled'. 

I know this because I had 8 years taken off for exactly this.


----------



## Jaymzrsa (Aug 16, 2014)

Faani said:


> I will re-apply in the month of January so that I will be having 11 yrs experience at that time. If they did the same 8 years deduction then i will be left with at least pure 3 years experience for 5 points.


If you are still at the same company, you don't need to re-apply. Provided you are still there in the same capacity, you can include the extra time to give you your 3 years.


----------



## Faani (Jun 16, 2013)

Jaymzrsa said:


> The reason you would have got 8 years taken off is that they did not recognise your degree or you never submitted it. In the end, it was not considered and according to ACS, it takes 8 years to 'become skilled'.
> 
> I know this because I had 8 years taken off for exactly this.


I did submitted my Degree certificate and transcript at the time of initial application. So that means they did not recognized my degree. Just asking, when they do not recognize the degree do they say that in the ACS Assessment letter or they keep it secret?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

When they emailed asking you to submit RPL what reason did they give? Did they mention your degree?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Faani said:


> I will re-apply in the month of January so that I will be having 11 yrs experience at that time. If they did the same 8 years deduction then i will be left with at least pure 3 years experience for 5 points.


if your degree is recognised, you will have only 2 years deducted

If you don't want to waste $500, you can purchase access to your University's country's CEP (Country Education Profile) for $45 to see if your university is accredited by NOOSR or not


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

https://internationaleducation.gov....ucation-Profiles/about-cep/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## Faani (Jun 16, 2013)

Jaymzrsa said:


> If you are still at the same company, you don't need to re-apply. Provided you are still there in the same capacity, you can include the extra time to give you your 3 years.


Are you sure its gonna work like that? I mean don't they only consider the experience mentioned in the ACS Assessment letter. What you said make sense to me and I do want to save my 450$ for another assessment but what if DIAC is going to consider it this way?


----------



## Jaymzrsa (Aug 16, 2014)

Faani said:


> Are you sure its gonna work like that? I mean don't they only consider the experience mentioned in the ACS Assessment letter. What you said make sense to me and I do want to save my 450$ for another assessment but what if DIAC is going to consider it this way?


I am in almost the identical boat. I had 10yr 9 months exp, they took off 8 years leaving me with only 2yr 9 month experience. My agent, whom I trust and has got me State Sponsorship and a 'successful' RPL says that because I am in the same job, they won't have any issues with the experience. I have my P60 tax form which shows the dates I was employed with the company and he has done it in the past.

I am no MARA agent and I this is the first time I have done this but this is the information that I am going on and I have been OK this far.

Hope it all works out for you!


----------



## Faani (Jun 16, 2013)

_shel said:


> When they emailed asking you to submit RPL what reason did they give? Did they mention your degree?


I traced my previous mails in the mail box, I just noticed this

"Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type. "

That means they did not recognized my degree  but does that means I will not get the points for education as well? :confused2:


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes, they do not recognise your degree and no education points. You can however get your degree assessed by vetasses who may recognise it as equivalent to the AQF so you can get points.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

fine, there is one of two possibilities here

1- Assessor made a mistake about your degree

In such case, if you re-assess, you will get ~9 years not ~3, which means 10 more points

2- Your degree is ACTUALLY not recognised

In such case, if ACS Assessment is still valid (24 months old or less) and you are still in the same job and company, you do not need a reassessment to claim 3 years once you have completed them



How to tell if 1 or 2 is the right answer? Buy CEP for the country where your university is located, and check your university status. It's worth a shot IMHO


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Faani said:


> I traced my previous mails in the mail box, I just noticed this
> 
> "*Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type.* "
> 
> That means they did not recognized my degree  but does that means I will not get the points for education as well? :confused2:



As communicated to you by ACS in bold above maybe your university or college aint recognised at all. Hence your degree aint meeting ACS criterias.
If ACS says your degree is from unrecognised university its highly unlikely that Vetassess will accept your degree as AQF equivalent to get 15 education points.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

Faani said:


> I traced my previous mails in the mail box, I just noticed this
> 
> "Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type. "
> 
> That means they did not recognized my degree  but does that means I will not get the points for education as well? :confused2:


maybe you applied wrong ANZCODE, maybe your education fits another ANZCODE that's why "as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type."

ACS deducted 8 years from my experience too, i have 14 years 10 months experience, now left 6 years 10 months with 10 migration points.... if i wait until Dec 2016 then I will have full 8 years with 15 migration points again...


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

GinjaNINJA said:


> As communicated to you by ACS in bold above maybe your university or college aint recognised at all. Hence your degree aint meeting ACS criterias.
> If ACS says your degree is from unrecognised university its highly unlikely that Vetassess will accept your degree as AQF equivalent to get 15 education points.


sometimes ACS look at IT qualification, if the bachelor degree does not contain sufficient IT component then might fail to meet ACS requirement but for Vetassess is purely education assessment.


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> https://internationaleducation.gov....ucation-Profiles/about-cep/Pages/default.aspx



Hi! Thanks for kindly reply him. 

Do you mean if the University is accredited in that site, the points might increases?


----------

